# My definitive MAC collection (lots 'o pics!)



## NicksWifey (Jul 9, 2007)

I had been wanting to do this for a while now, so here goes. Back in 2005, I posted this picture of my little MAC collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:






I'd like to think my collection has come a long way since then, so here it is in its current state!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Eyeshadows:*





Top row: Retrospeck, Honey Lust, Woodwinked, All That Glitters.
Middle row: Honesty, Nylon, Knight Divine, Black Tied
Last: Big T

*Pigments:*





From left to right: Provence, Shimmertime, Dazzleray, Deckchair & Dark Soul

*Blushes:*





From left to right: Foolish Me & Springsheen

*Misc. eye stuff:*





From top to bottom: Loud Lash mascara, Beige-ing Shadestick (back-up), Beige-ing, Shimmersand, and Technakohl liner






Blacktrack Fluidline

*LE stuff + nail lacquer:*





Back row: Bronzeray bronzing stick, Steamy nail lacquer
Front: Pink Subtropical stain

*Foundation + concealer:*





Select SPF 15 Liquid in NC42, Studio Finish SPF 35 concealer in NC42

*Bronzing powders:*





From left to right: Refined Golden bronzing powder, Deep Dark Mineralize Skinfinish, Bronze bronzing powder

*Brushes:*





From top to bottom: MAC 190, MAC 266, MAC 213, MAC 224. 

*Lip stuff:*





Back row: Viva Glam V l/s, Kinda Sexy l/s. Front row: Dewy Jube lipgelee, Prrr lipglass, Nymphette lipglass, Clear lipglass (Viva Glam V not pictured, in hiding!)

Well that's my collection! I can't wait to add more and thanks for looking everyone!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 9, 2007)

Great collection!!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 11, 2007)

you have a fantastic collection and great taste!  literally everything you own is all the "really good stuff" that i would probably be left with if i got rid of everything that i bought and really didn't use.  especially your piggie colors.  great choices.  thanks for sharing!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 11, 2007)

*It looks like we share a love for the same type of eyeshadow colors!!  You have all the sparkly brown/neutrals, and those are MY personal faves (ie; Honesty, Honey Lust, Woodwinked).  You mustmustmust get Mythology...oooh...and Cosmic (just came out w/ Moonbathe).  Trust me, you will NOT regret those two!!!!*

*Good to see I am not the only one who loves those colors/textures!!!  And, they have the added benefit of flattering nearly everyone.*

*Your collection has grown immensely. Keep goin'!*


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*It looks like we share a love for the same type of eyeshadow colors!! You have all the sparkly brown/neutrals, and those are MY personal faves (ie; Honesty, Honey Lust, Woodwinked). You mustmustmust get Mythology...oooh...and Cosmic (just came out w/ Moonbathe). Trust me, you will NOT regret those two!!!!*

*Good to see I am not the only one who loves those colors/textures!!! And, they have the added benefit of flattering nearly everyone.*

*Your collection has grown immensely. Keep goin'!*_

 
Thanks! I would be nowhere without all those neutral/sparkly colors. I definitely branched out when I got Big T because those are the colors I usually stick to (Retrospeck, Woodwinked, etc.)
I have been looking into Mythology for the last week or so, as soon as I saw it on a swatch pic online, I was like, "I GOTTA GET THAT NEXT!"


----------



## effloresce_ (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice collection! I like that everything seems to have gotten plenty of love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I definitely need more neutrals - which are your faves?


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *effloresce_* 

 
_Nice collection! I like that everything seems to have gotten plenty of love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I definitely need more neutrals - which are your faves?_

 
My HG e/s of all time is Retrospeck, I would be NOWHERE without it! Also I love All That Glitters, it's so wearable for everyday.


----------



## ladynpink (Jul 15, 2007)

u have a good collection!! keep up the good work!!..


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 15, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Chopy (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice Collection!


----------



## miztgral (Jul 18, 2007)

OH wow, do I see that you've hit the pan for Big T? That's fast!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miztgral* 

 
_OH wow, do I see that you've hit the pan for Big T? That's fast!_

 
Ohhh no, lol! Actually some of my Honey Lust e/s had rubbed off on there cause I mistakenly used the same brush for both pans. It takes me quite some time to hit the pan on one of my eyeshadows, even though there are a few pictured that I already have hit the pan  in, but I've had them for a long time


----------



## miztgral (Jul 19, 2007)

I see! For a moment I thought you had been using Big T on everyone you know or something, haha. 
I don't think I will hit pan for any of my eyeshadows for a long long time...


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 1, 2007)

Ok... I LOVE your collection, because it's all stuff thats useful and multi-purpose. It's stuff that you WILL actually use. A lot of people on this site I notice, have MASSIVE collections and 90 percent of it doesn't get used, your collection looks a lot like mine. It's fantastic. =) Definitely a good way to enjoy MAC without breaking your bank account.

PS. Retrospeck and Woodwinked... two of my FAVORITE colors!!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice Collection


----------



## Hilly (Aug 1, 2007)

nice stuff Brittney!


----------



## frocher (Aug 17, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 22, 2007)

Well here's an update (no pics though!) I've scored more stuff since I originally started this thread, so here goes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Surreal e/s
Juxt e/s
Tilt e/s
Bronze e/s
Cosmic e/s
Mythology e/s
Subtle pigment
Happening Gal l/g
Sex Ray l/g
MAC for Nordstrom Novel Twist Warm Eyes x6 palette


----------



## Nicolah (Aug 22, 2007)

Love it! I really want to get Big T.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Terrific collection!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok I haven't updated this since last year and I haven't taken any recent pics, but last fall, I got myself a large chest of drawers to go on my bathroom counter. It came in great use when I lived with my parents, but I like how it looks even better on my bathroom counter at my apartment. I know I don't have any pics of it, but I have those cool lightbulbs that make my bathroom counter look like a backstage vanity, woohoo!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Anyway, onto the collection. Sorry, some of the stuff is covered up, since I have stuff all over the place. I tried my best to organize stuff before I took pics. Any questions, just ask!

_*Clickable thumbnails*_:


----------



## nunu (Jun 18, 2008)

lovely collection!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 18, 2008)

Amazing collection x


----------



## User93 (Jun 18, 2008)

Great collection! I like to see collections which are not that big, dont get me wrong, MACWhore's mac pr0n got me soo excited, but i like watching smaller ones, cause i dont have much myself, and it helps me to think how to organise my stuff better! 

Your collection is soo cool, colours are awesome, i like the same ones, your collection rocks!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 18, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## lipstickluv (Jun 18, 2008)

You found such a nice organizer, your makeup looks great in it.  You have a very nice collection, thank-you for sharing.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 19, 2008)

super nice collection


----------



## melliquor (Jun 19, 2008)

Great collection.  Love how you organised it.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome collection!!  I love seeing how it has grown over the years!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 22, 2008)

love your collection


----------



## Nireyna (Jun 22, 2008)

pretty ))


----------



## JolieFemme (Jun 22, 2008)

So pretty  I love the pigment colors!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 23, 2008)

i think u have a good collection too! its not full of out-there shades that nobody even uses that often.i've stopped myself from doing that lol


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 25, 2008)

Your collection certainly has grown! I wish I bought Foolish Me when I had the chance..lucky lucky girl!

You own a lot of my favourite colors


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Maemi~* 

 
_Your collection certainly has grown! I wish I bought Foolish Me when I had the chance..lucky lucky girl!

You own a lot of my favourite colors_

 
Foolish Me is awesome. I'm sad it's d/c 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A friend suggested it to me and I never thought in a million years it would look good but it does!


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 26, 2008)

very nice!


----------

